# I need some wallabies



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Strange thing to need, I know, but does anyone know anyone who might have two for me?


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

Bennett's or Parma?

Sexes?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

For starters, you dont "need" you "want" 
Secondly, there are many types of Wallabies, The Bennetts, Parma and Swamp Wallaby being the most common in captivity.
I currently Keep Bennetts and Grey Kangaroos, but I'm in Ireland and am not breeding at the moment


----------



## roblouth (Nov 15, 2009)

I would like some parmas if anyone has any


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

yugimon121 said:


> For starters, you dont "need" you "want"
> Secondly, there are many types of Wallabies, The Bennetts, Parma and Swamp Wallaby being the most common in captivity.
> I currently Keep Bennetts and Grey Kangaroos, but I'm in Ireland and am not breeding at the moment


You do _need_ wallabies, everybody does   

I miss mine


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Indicus said:


> You do _need_ wallabies, everybody does
> 
> I miss mine


ooh, touché


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*nods* I NEED wallabies. I promise it isn't a want


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

You can need them, if you have an allergy to sheep no electricity and need your lawn controlled. Thinking a couple would repair my dads laziness in his garden.


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

*Neeeeeed them*

I do need them, honest!! I have a big paddock, with a 6 foot plus fence.... what else am I supposed to do?! 

I found some though, they will be here on Wednesday. Decided on Bennets, what with the weather in Manchester being what it is!


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Since moving out of my parents and into our little house I only get to see my wallabies at the weekends now when I visit. Is it wrong that I go and see the wallabies for about half an hour before I even go and say hi to my parents???:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

We have a couple of babies poking there heads out the pouches at the moment, I'll see if I can get some pics tomorrow.


Good luck with your new wallies they are a lot of fun, are they already tame, if not apple leaves are a good way of befriending them, start by throwing a handful in there direction and as they gain more confidence you can sit in there enclosure and feed them at arms length, but don't try and touch or stroke them until they start touching or climbing on you for more leaves.
We got two new park raised females last year that were as wild as wallabies can be and after about 6 months they now come to you for treats.
Banana skins can also be used as they love them


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol no that seems acceptable!  

Thanks for the tips, can't wait for them to arrive now!!


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Wednesday is just round the corner now, bet you are getting restless now :whistling2:

In the meantime here is a baby pic for you. (excuse the grass or lack of it, we decided to re-sow a section of there paddock as it was mostly stingers and they decided the new grass tastes better then the rest and have eaten that section bare :whip::whip::whip:


----------



## Jafna (Jun 7, 2012)

Indicus said:


> Wednesday is just round the corner now, bet you are getting restless now :whistling2:
> 
> In the meantime here is a baby pic for you. (excuse the grass or lack of it, we decided to re-sow a section of there paddock as it was mostly stingers and they decided the new grass tastes better then the rest and have eaten that section bare :whip::whip::whip:
> 
> image


Want!!!!


----------

